# Power Usage for DTG Printers?



## dmt387 (May 12, 2007)

What's up guys?

I'm making a cost analysis for a business I plan to set up, and I'm lacking in the cost of electricity.

How much kilowatts/hour does a dtg normally consume?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This is an interesting question. I wonder if anybody's calculated it yet?


----------



## GRH (Apr 25, 2007)

It's been some time ago but I remember reading a post on another board that said that a typical DTG machine used about 400 watts when printing and much less on standby. A typical heat press will use 1200 to 1400 watts.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Now that is getting down to the nitty gritty


----------

